# Furniture



## colin14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello again,

Found this forum very helpful in previous posts. So here goes another question.

Where is a good place to look to buy housing furniture? i know Ikea, but is there anywhere else worth a look before Ikea? And would they deliver for you?

Thanks,

Colin


----------



## Bazgrant (Mar 17, 2011)

There are 2 other big stores that are rife in Abu dhabi and have some very nice stuff - homes r us has a big store at the madinat zayed gold centre, and the home centre has 2 big stores; 1 at Marina mall and 1 at the new Dalma mall in Mussafah. They are probably in some other locations but those are the ones that spring to mind. 

For Dubai there are a few nice places in the Dubai mall but I haven't really explored them fully yet 

Tbh though, I really like ikea (and the new ikea on yas island is huge!) 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## YazeedSaliba (Apr 15, 2011)

I came in Dubai from a couple of month and I bought some residential property for investment. Now I need very good furniture firm which help me to ready my housing skim as soon as possible.


----------

